# System crash



## Deleted member 2077 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm getting "random" system crashes, I suspect it's due to hardware; but can't confirm.

Just want to rule out OS; were does FreeBSD log kernel panics and things of that nature?  I don't see anything in dmesg or /var/log/messages. 

My system temps are fine.  Just looking for any info I can get to try and narrow it down a bit.


----------



## sw2wolf (Jul 25, 2010)

clean up your box especially memory bar


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 25, 2010)

Crashes and panics that leave no trace in log files are almost always caused by hardware failures (RAM errors, overheating, short-circuits, power failures/problems, etc.)


----------

